# How big is your riding arena at home/ where you board?



## MHFoundation Quarters

My indoor is 100 x 200, but a little shorter on the length because I have foaling stalls and equipment storage on one end. 

The outdoor is 100 x 300ish. Big enough that I can have quite a few riders working at once, set up full size contesting patterns and show trail courses.


----------



## FlyinSoLow

Thanks.

I should also add that its just me and my pony here... no one else.


----------



## Brookside Stables

Our indoor is 62'x120' with a 35' roof.

We can have 4 riders in there comfortably.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our mares are at home with us and we have a 100x200 outdoor arena which is more than big enough for us/family/friends.


----------



## Hidalgo13

The big indoor at my barn (we only have an indoor) is 240X120. It's much larger than the average, but it's quite handy.


----------



## sillyfilly1987

Current arena is 90x180. When I started teaching my arena was 60'x120' then we widened it to 66'x120 when it had to be moved. 60x120 was a little tight on my larger horses depending on what we were doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

I bet we have the biggest outdoor arena. It's about 40 acres and surroundedby trees and a river. The only problem is that we can only use it between harvest time and spring planting! Okay, it's just a farmers field, lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

ok, despite being british I don't do ft so my measurements will be in meters.

I concider the smallest an arena should be is 20m by 40m, perticularly if you are schooling youngstock.

My current yard the school is 40m by 60m and you can easily have 8 riders in there at a time.

Btw just as an aside, I personaly would not go for just a sand arena. sand can get very deep when wet and that isnt good for tendons. It can also get very dusty in summer (and we are talking a uk summer so not massivly hot conditions). The yard I'm currently on has a sand and rubber surface, absolutly brilliant and doesnt get deep, the horses have a good footing for anything you want to do and it doesnt get dusty either.


----------



## churumbeque

Maybe you can make it in a spot where you can utilize it as other space also? Don't know what your property is like but maybe it can be part of your turnout area or pasture if space is an issue


----------



## diggerchick

80x200 indoor riding ring, and a 200x200 outdoor ring


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Indoor: 0x0
Outdoor: 0x0
Roundpen: 0x0

Yep! Thats my arena dimensions. I have no arenas, I ride in my pastures and I have trails to.


----------



## NCPH

I'd say you would be fine with a 60x90 pen. If it is only going to be your horse out there working, that will be plenty of room for figure eights, most patterns, really anything you need to do for a western horse. We show all year round, and ride in a 60x90 arena during the winter. It can get a little cramped with multiple horses, but for one, you should be fine with that size.


----------



## Tianimalz

Arena? _What_ arena? :rofl: I use the front yard, and my small *doctor* pasture for lunging if that counts.


----------



## Golden Horse

I have a 50'round pen and my arena, well OK the roped off bit of pasture that I school in, is 66'x 198' which is 20m x 60m the size of a dressage arena, suits me fine and I am the only rider here, so no sharing needed.


----------

